# Poned señales sutiles de que un barrio es bueno o malo



## 21creciente (3 Ene 2023)

visto en forocoches

empiezo yo


Lavanderías y apuestas Codere o similar mal asunto


----------



## Akira. (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Kalevala (3 Ene 2023)

Mira quien esta en el parque:
abuelos = bueno
menas = malo
yonkis = lo peor


----------



## Vorsicht (3 Ene 2023)

Este jilo le viene a @Archibald pintiparado!!!


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (3 Ene 2023)

COMISARÍAS. Sobre todo de la local.


----------



## trinidad Santos (3 Ene 2023)

Gordas con bolsos de bimba y. Lola


----------



## LionelHutz (3 Ene 2023)

Bueno, tienda de lenceria.
Malo, mezquita.


----------



## lamoffj (3 Ene 2023)

Malo ver cualquier persona por la calle que no sea española o europea occidental blanca.


----------



## Wasi (3 Ene 2023)

Ford Transit blancas mandan


----------



## zirick (3 Ene 2023)

Si hay moros merodeando el barrio, queda descartado.


----------



## Covid Bryant (3 Ene 2023)

Si viven moronegros no es buen barrio.


----------



## Alberto1989 (3 Ene 2023)

Tiene casas unifamiliares con terreno y puedes dejar la puerta abierta sin ningun riesgo = barrio bueno

Todo lo demas = barrio malo.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (3 Ene 2023)

Barrio con las puertas de los portales abiertas, malo. Y edificios sin bajos comerciales, malo también.


----------



## Sonico (3 Ene 2023)

21creciente dijo:


> visto en forocoches
> 
> empiezo yo
> 
> ...



A mí siempre me intrigó lo de las zapatillas colgando de los cables del tendido eléctrico a la entrada de un barrio o un pueblo.
Siempre se especuló que era por la droga peto tengo otras teorías en las que intervienen los moros, la islamización y las mezquitas... Ahí lo dejo 
Todos seguro que recordáis las deportivas colgando en los cables de la luz o el teléfono 

Respecto a lo que dices, en cuanto en un barrio veas un locutorio de LYCAMOBILE huye con todas tus fuerzas y no mires atrás.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Ene 2023)

En los tres primeros mensajes se resume bastante bien el contenido del hilo.

Añadiría algún detalle que he visto en algún barrio sospechoso: algún moro en la esquina "fichando", aparentemente parado, ahí... estático... sin hacer nada, sólo observando... sin saber qué esta haciendo ahí exactamente.

La experiencia me dice que al poco eso ha derivado en coche robado, chortina asaltada, chortino fostiado y asaltado, tienda robada, o casa robada u okupada.


----------



## Archibald (3 Ene 2023)

El mejor indicativo es mirar los resultados electorales y elegir las zonas donde peores resultados saque la PSOE. Eso hice yo cuando compré en Montecarmelo y luego ahora cuando nos hemos adquirido nuestra segunda vivienda en Boadilla.


----------



## Rextor88 (3 Ene 2023)

Archibald dijo:


> El mejor indicativo es mirar los resultados electorales y elegir las zonas donde peores resultados saque la PSOE. Eso hice yo cuando compré en Montecarmelo y luego ahora cuando nos hemos adquirido nuestra segunda vivienda en Boadilla.



Da igual que estés en zona rica porque luego el PP te mete de vecinos a moronegros:

Un centro de menas en el Paseo de la Castellana aterroriza a los vecinos


----------



## Knight who says ni (3 Ene 2023)

En el barrio donde me crié tengo localizadas dos esquinas en diferentes puntos donde siempre había un gitano. No el mismo, iban cambiando, pero siempre había uno. 

Si ves un tío con malas pintas ahí parado y pasas al día siguiente y está el mismo tío u otro parecido, es que venden droga o están vigilando.


----------



## Sonico (3 Ene 2023)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Añadiría algún detalle que he visto en algún barrio sospechoso: algún moro en la esquina "fichando", aparentemente parado, ahí... estático... sin hacer nada, sólo observando... sin saber qué esta haciendo ahí exactamente.
> 
> La experiencia me dice que al poco eso ha derivado en coche robado, chortina asaltada, chortino fostiado y asaltado, tienda robada, o casa robada u okupada.



Son aguadores. En cada entrada hay uno.
Suelen estar conectados por Telegram a "La Comunidad" o con el pinganillo en la oreja para avisar de que hay policía o alguno con pinta de secreta.


----------



## Crancovia (3 Ene 2023)

Chándals y batas, mal asunto


----------



## Tonto_de_Forocoches (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Avioncito (3 Ene 2023)

Chuminópolis es un barrio de Mérida (Yucatán).

Siempre me ha hecho gracia el nombre, y alli debe ser fácil ligar supongo


----------



## Braulins (3 Ene 2023)

Gitanas en pijama por la calle, malo


----------



## Ace Tone (3 Ene 2023)

Sonico dijo:


> en cuanto en un barrio veas un locutorio de LYCAMOBILE huye con todas tus fuerzas y no mires atrás.



Difícil huir si justamente vives en el portal de al lado del locutorio


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (3 Ene 2023)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Barrio con las puertas de los portales abiertas, malo. Y edificios sin bajos comerciales, malo también.



Toma, Calle Boltaña en Canillejas, muchos bajos comerciales y todos funcionan.

Creo que ahí va la Preisler a comprarse Ferrero Rocher.


----------



## Paquitochocolat (3 Ene 2023)

Sonico dijo:


> A mí siempre me intrigó lo de las zapatillas colgando de los cables del tendido eléctrico a la entrada de un barrio o un pueblo.
> Siempre se especuló que era por la droga peto tengo otras teorías en las que intervienen los moros, la islamización y las mezquitas... Ahí lo dejo
> Todos seguro que recordáis las deportivas colgando en los cables de la luz o el teléfono
> 
> Respecto a lo que dices, en cuanto en un barrio veas un locutorio de LYCAMOBILE huye con todas tus fuerzas y no mires atrás.



Las zapatillas colgando significa que un chaval se ha ido a casa sin ellas,de toda la vida


----------



## Tackler (3 Ene 2023)

Creo que ya se ha dicho todo.


----------



## El Fenomeno (3 Ene 2023)

Cuando la ropa esta colgando dando a la calle. Suele indicar que no hay balcones, ergo, que los pisos son muy baratos. Sacad conclusiones ( no siempre válido, pero generalizando si).


----------



## Jack Jarrod (3 Ene 2023)

Si abunda este modelo de coche:

_




_​Mejor mudarse a Minas Morgul.


----------



## Escalable (3 Ene 2023)

La seguridad privada en Mercarroña!!!!!


----------



## Ace Tone (3 Ene 2023)

Jack Jarrod dijo:


> Si abunda este modelo de coche:
> 
> _
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315018
> _​Mejor mudarse a Minas Morgul.



Ese ya es bastante antiguo, ahora son más los Seat Leon.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## El Tulipán Negro (3 Ene 2023)

¿Huele como a cuero? ¿Mucha afición por Camarón en el barrio? ¿Te han pedido un segarro en varias ocasiones? Todas ellas son señales sutiles que pocos saben reconocer


----------



## Pablem0s (3 Ene 2023)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Toma, Calle Boltaña en Canillejas, muchos bajos comerciales y todos funcionan.
> 
> Creo que ahí va la Preisler a comprarse Ferrero Rocher.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314997



He vivido toda mi infancia y adolescencia, hasta hace 15 años, a cuatro calles de distancia y se podía vivir y salir de noche sin ningún problema. Ahora cada vez que voy y veo la fauna que hay sencillamente alucino. El 85% de la gente de ese barrio, que fue el mío, es sudaca, y la inseguridad es total. 

Los barrios no son buenos o malos per se, sino que van mutando en base a la jungla que habita en ellos.

Lo que no me entra en la cabeza es cómo se pueden permitir los alquileres de dicha zona, que de los 1000 pavetes no bajan. IMV manda, imagino.


----------



## Covid-8M (3 Ene 2023)

Rejas en puertas y ventanas. Ropa tendida en balcones y ventanas. Mierdas de perro, grafitis pintados encima de grafitis. kebabs guarros con locales sin adencetar. Gente merodeando o parados en portales y esquinas sin hacer nada


----------



## Mink (3 Ene 2023)

Bigotudas bajas y gordas mal vestidas, normalmente con una coleta canosa.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Ene 2023)

Braulins dijo:


> Gitanas en pijama por la calle, malo



Si no eres del clan, efectivamente... es muy malo, es más, puede incluso que ya estés perdido y aún no lo sepas.


----------



## Leopoldo (3 Ene 2023)

Kebabs, ventanas con rejas, barberias/peluquerias a punta pala: malo


----------



## Survivor101 (3 Ene 2023)

Suelos de aceras guarros: mal asunto.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (3 Ene 2023)

MALO




BUENO


----------



## Tackler (3 Ene 2023)

Pablem0s dijo:


> He vivido toda mi infancia y adolescencia, hasta hace 15 años, a cuatro calles de distancia y se podía vivir y salir de noche sin ningún problema. Ahora cada vez que voy y veo la fauna que hay sencillamente alucino. El 85% de la gente de ese barrio, que fue el mío, es sudaca, y la inseguridad es total.
> 
> Los barrios no son buenos o malos per se, sino que van mutando en base a la jungla que habita en ellos.
> 
> Lo que no me entra en la cabeza es cómo se pueden permitir los alquileres de dicha zona, que de los 1000 pavetes no bajan. IMV manda, imagino.



Lo que manda es piso de la época de franco sin renovar desde entonces por 900 euros y tres habitaciones y en cada habitación una pareja o familia de sudamericanos. 9-10 personas en el piso.


----------



## McLovin (3 Ene 2023)

Es muy sencillo, solo hay DOS indicadores a tener en cuenta:

1.- Si SOLO hay españoles: buen barrio
2.- Si hay buenos coches aparcados en la calle incluso por la noche: buen barrio


Un barrio en el que abunda la inmigración, dificilmente va a ser bueno, es un hecho, le pese a quién le pese. Y un barrio que solo tiene coches tuneados o no ves ni uno medianamente bueno durmiendo en la calle, es un barrio chungo. (el X6 negro, con las llantas negras y los cristales tintados de puto traficante de drogas/armas no cuenta)


----------



## Teniente_Dan (3 Ene 2023)

Fregonetas y música de camaron


----------



## Doctor Nunca (3 Ene 2023)

A mi siempre me da mala espina que se escuche sonido de motos. Señal de que hay chunguez.


----------



## Hermericus (3 Ene 2023)

Restos de sangre en las aceras.


----------



## Redwill (3 Ene 2023)

Porsche cayenes y maccans de menos de 3 años de antiguedad aparcados en la calle.

El efecto contrario son Porsche cayennes de mas de 10 años aparcados en la calle.

Los coches que esten entre las 20.00 y las 9.00 de la mañana son el mejor indicador


----------



## notengodeudas (3 Ene 2023)

La vestimenta de la gente de 30 a 60 años


----------



## Willvanperez (3 Ene 2023)

que tus vecinos vistan uniformes de mercadona
Que tu vecino sea taxista o segurata
Que veas parejitas gayolas de la mano
Gentuza con tatuajes


----------



## ApartapeloS (3 Ene 2023)

Mierda de perro en las aceras


----------



## favelados (3 Ene 2023)

Kalevala dijo:


> Mira quien esta en el parque:
> abuelos = bueno
> menas = malo
> yonkis = lo peor



Y quién está en la calle en horario laboral...


----------



## Eremita (3 Ene 2023)

Si está limpio, las construcciones cumplen un mínimo de parecido urbanistico y se aparca con facilidad, es buen sitio.
Bonus: un buen obrador de panadería.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (3 Ene 2023)

Buenas señales para un buen barrio:


----------



## Ultraboost (3 Ene 2023)

Tabaco 
Bolsa basura esquina


----------



## Escombridos (3 Ene 2023)

Malo : Abundan las teterías y mohameses tomando cafetes todo el día al fresco.

Bueno : bares Paco con españoles almorzando, comiéndo, merendando, cenando y bebiendo cubatas, por ese orden.


----------



## Ultraboost (3 Ene 2023)

Muchos perros


----------



## Wojakmanuel (3 Ene 2023)

Pablem0s dijo:


> Lo que no me entra en la cabeza es cómo se pueden permitir los alquileres de dicha zona, que de los 1000 pavetes no bajan. IMV manda, imagino.



Viviendo apiñados


----------



## Jeenyus (3 Ene 2023)

Jack Jarrod dijo:


> Si abunda este modelo de coche:
> 
> _
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315018
> _​Mejor mudarse a Minas Morgul.



Precisamente un M3 E30...ok...


----------



## Ultraboost (3 Ene 2023)

Gente agresiva con prisas manejando


----------



## Wojakmanuel (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## €Au de M€Rd€² (3 Ene 2023)

Tiendas de productos africanos

Africanos asi en general.

Tiendas de productos panchos.

Panchos así en general.


----------



## jijeador (3 Ene 2023)

Pitbulls y demás fieras paseando canis en chándal


----------



## TNTcl (3 Ene 2023)

Cipreses.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Ene 2023)

Tuiteros en las calles barrio bueno, foreros de burbuja barrio chungo.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (3 Ene 2023)

Pablem0s dijo:


> He vivido toda mi infancia y adolescencia, hasta hace 15 años, a cuatro calles de distancia y se podía vivir y salir de noche sin ningún problema. Ahora cada vez que voy y veo la fauna que hay sencillamente alucino. El 85% de la gente de ese barrio, que fue el mío, es sudaca, y la inseguridad es total.
> 
> Los barrios no son buenos o malos per se, sino que van mutando en base a la jungla que habita en ellos.
> 
> Lo que no me entra en la cabeza es cómo se pueden permitir los alquileres de dicha zona, que de los 1000 pavetes no bajan. IMV manda, imagino.



Lo veo y subo la apuesta:

Yo recuerdo los 80, cuando los tres hermanos Peiró de Canillejas se metieron en la droga, y creo recordar que uno de ellos apareció decapitado en la vía del tren. 
Había yonkis en todos los portales, los padres los echaban de casa y ellos llamaban a todos los telefonillos a llorar a los vecinos para que les abrieran y así llegar a aporrear la puerta de la casa.
Las paradas del autobús de la Avenida de Aragón junto a Torres Arias tenían siempre yonkis pidiendo/amedrentando a los que esperaban. Las romerías de zombies yendo a Los Focos a por droga y robando por el camino eran lo más parecido a Walking Dead.

Mi cuñado era uno de esos yonkis.

Creo que el cariño por tu barrio ha endulzado tu memoria. A mí me parecía una mierda deprimente.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (3 Ene 2023)

Señales sutiles:

- mucha gente obesa por la calle ( la obesidad correlaciona con estratos sociales bajos)
- muchos coches con lunas tintadas ( canis y paletos )
- muchas casas de juego

La señal explícita y manifiesta de barrio bajo es gran presencia de negros, amerindios y moros.


----------



## Busher (3 Ene 2023)

Coches mas caros que las propias casas... malo malo malo.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (3 Ene 2023)

Ultraboost dijo:


> Gente agresiva con prisas manejando



Hombre , si "manejan" es un barrio malo,porque está poblado por panchisimios, si conducen ya es un barrio decente.


----------



## Busher (3 Ene 2023)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Ese ya es bastante antiguo, ahora son más los Seat Leon.



Todo lo que sea con llantas cambiadas es mal rollo.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (3 Ene 2023)

Muchos yonkis por la calle.
Locales vacíos a punta pala.
Gente haciendo la compra en pijama como algo muy común ( mi barrio).
Ver a alguno pegando golpes en cristales de un local cerrado.
Fragonetas por toda la calle.
Si, he visto gotas de sangre en el suelo.
Gente que se pasa el día sentada en el mismo banco.
Niños fumando en un portal.
Ver a un etniano bajando cuesta abajo un mueble en un patinete.
Casas ocupadas con carritos de bebé en la calle.


----------



## cortijero92 (3 Ene 2023)

Jack Jarrod dijo:


> Si abunda este modelo de coche:
> 
> _
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315018
> _​Mejor mudarse a Minas Morgul.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (3 Ene 2023)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Toma, Calle Boltaña en Canillejas, muchos bajos comerciales y todos funcionan.
> 
> Creo que ahí va la Preisler a comprarse Ferrero Rocher.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314997



¿Pero esa zona es chunga?


----------



## McLovin (3 Ene 2023)

cortijero92 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1315178




Qué preciosidad de coche. Si encontrase un Calibra Turbo 4x4 en buen estado, no tuneado y que no haya pasado por las manos de 18 canis, lo compraría. Este coche es una leyenda. Lo más difícil es lo de que no esté tuneado....imposible encontrar uno de serie.


----------



## Pablem0s (3 Ene 2023)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Lo veo y subo la apuesta:
> 
> Yo recuerdo los 80, cuando los tres hermanos Peiró de Canillejas se metieron en la droga, y creo recordar que uno de ellos apareció decapitado en la vía del tren.
> Había yonkis en todos los portales, los padres los echaban de casa y ellos llamaban a todos los telefonillos a llorar a los vecinos para que les abrieran y así llegar a aporrear la puerta de la casa.
> ...



Podría ser. Pero yo viví allí del 92 al 2004 y no presencié nada de lo que comentas (la etapa de la heroína de los 80 ya había pasado a mejor vida y a servidor no le pilló).


----------



## Siempre Negativo (3 Ene 2023)

si ves un coche de altísima gama que entra hacia la peor zona y a los dos minutos le ves salir por el otro lado


----------



## ChortiHunter (3 Ene 2023)

Cuando por la noche oyes moros, negros o grupitos varios de 'jovenzuelos'


----------



## SoloLeo (3 Ene 2023)

grafitis antifas.
Si hay de eso, todo el resto de la fauna está también, aunque no la hayas visto aún.


----------



## cortijero92 (3 Ene 2023)

McLovin dijo:


> Qué preciosidad de coche. Si encontrase un Calibra Turbo 4x4 en buen estado, no tuneado y que no haya pasado por las manos de 18 canis, lo compraría. Este coche es una leyenda. Lo más difícil es lo de que no esté tuneado....imposible encontrar uno de serie.



En Alemania lo tienes, con 47000km y por solo 27000 eurillos:








Opel für € 26.990,-


Finde jetzt deinen Opel € 26.990,- – Bei AutoScout24, dem europaweit größten Online-Automarkt.




www.autoscout24.de













Milanuncios - Opel - Calibra


Se vende mitico Opel Calibra 2.0,16valvulas,150cv. Está restaurado de mecanica(distribución, transmisión, bomba agua,gasolina,filtros,liquidos) mantenimiento al dia,todo con factura. Estado interior-exterior muy bien. Conserva toda la originalidad. Lleva aire acondicionado,elevalunas...




www.milanuncios.com












Milanuncios - Opel - Calibra


2.0cc 16v buen estado 4x4, precio negociable




www.milanuncios.com




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ginko (3 Ene 2023)

Sonico dijo:


> A mí siempre me intrigó lo de las zapatillas colgando de los cables del tendido eléctrico a la entrada de un barrio o un pueblo.
> Siempre se especuló que era por la droga peto tengo otras teorías en las que intervienen los moros, la islamización y las mezquitas... Ahí lo dejo
> Todos seguro que recordáis las deportivas colgando en los cables de la luz o el teléfono
> 
> Respecto a lo que dices, en cuanto en un barrio veas un locutorio de LYCAMOBILE huye con todas tus fuerzas y no mires atrás.



En México son comunes también, y aquí no hay moros, o muy muy pocos.

Tampoco sé exactamente qué sentido, si alguno, tienen.


----------



## murti-bing (4 Ene 2023)

Muchos Mercedes al lado de coches de gama baja o media-baja. Ausencia de carnicerías con cerdo.


----------



## murti-bing (4 Ene 2023)

Siempre Negativo dijo:


> si ves un coche de altísima gama que entra hacia la peor zona y a los dos minutos le ves salir por el otro lado



O, en su defecto, un portal delante del cual se paran coches de todo tipo durante unos minutos,


----------



## thefuckingfury (4 Ene 2023)

Los contenedores de basura llenos por la mañana.


----------



## murti-bing (4 Ene 2023)

Pintada en la fachada de una iglesia en la que pone “que se follen a los soplones” en lengua callejera francés-árabe (ya olvidé la frase original, que traduje por curiosidad)


----------



## Javiser (4 Ene 2023)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Barrio con las puertas de los portales abiertas, malo. Y edificios sin bajos comerciales, malo también.



Lo de los bajos comerciales es absurdo. En el soto de la moraleja por ejemplo no vas a ver un solo local comercial en ningun piso , y pocos barrios mejores que ese hay en españa


----------



## murti-bing (4 Ene 2023)

thefuckingfury dijo:


> Los contenedores de basura llenos por la mañana.



Subo la apuesta: la basura esparcida por la calle y los depósitos ilegales de basura delante de los portales (en Bruzhela no hay contenedores, dejas la basura en la puerta de tu casa). Otros la dejan en la puerta de la tuya por no molestarse en comprar las bolsas o por deshacerse de cosas que tendrían que llevar al vertedero.


----------



## MariconCulero (4 Ene 2023)

Barrio con olor a orina


----------



## MariconCulero (4 Ene 2023)

murti-bing dijo:


> Subo la apuesta: la basura esparcida por la calle y los depósitos ilegales de basura delante de los portales (en Bruzhela no hay contenedores, dejas la basura en la puerta de tu casa)



Parece que hablas de barcelona


----------



## Covaleda (4 Ene 2023)

Mirar también los resultados electorales pasados en la zona ayuda.


----------



## murti-bing (4 Ene 2023)

MariconCulero dijo:


> Parece que hablas de barcelona



No me jodas. Ojalá no sea así. Solo he estado en Barcelona tres días hace casi 30 años y me gustó mucho. Si lo que dices es cierto pues vaya lástima.


----------



## Burrocracia (4 Ene 2023)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Toma, Calle Boltaña en Canillejas, muchos bajos comerciales y todos funcionan.
> 
> Creo que ahí va la Preisler a comprarse Ferrero Rocher.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314997



Juventudes de Canillejas ?


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (4 Ene 2023)

Javiser dijo:


> Lo de los bajos comerciales es absurdo. En el soto de la moraleja por ejemplo no vas a ver un solo local comercial en ningun piso , y pocos barrios mejores que ese hay en españa



Claro, eso es verdad. Pero no me refiero a eso. Me refiero a los típicos edificios VPO que encuentras en barrios donde todas las edificaciones son iguales y donde, en su momento, metieron a determinado tipo de gente. Tipo las tres mil viviendas y similar. Hay muchos barrios de ese estilo y siempre coincide eso. No hay bajos comerciales o hay muy pocos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (4 Ene 2023)

Kebaps.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (4 Ene 2023)

Sonico dijo:


> Respecto a lo que dices, en cuanto en un barrio veas un locutorio de LYCAMOBILE huye con todas tus fuerzas y no mires atrás.



Doy fe de esto, todos los barrios chungos de Valencia tienen uno.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Ene 2023)

Dejando de lado lo obvio de la suciedad, edificios sin mantenimiento, etc... estos detalles:
-Muchas furgonetas (y no de las que tienen logotipos de empresas)
-Muchos Mercedes , audis y deportivos sin ser un barrio de chalets /pijos.

Y el detalle definitivo: precios muy bajos en los pisos.


----------



## Colonoscopio (4 Ene 2023)

SEAT León y Toledo amarillos y rojos…. mala señal.


----------



## cortijero92 (4 Ene 2023)

MariconCulero dijo:


> Barrio con olor a orina



Yo vivo en un buen barrio pero mi calle huele a orina porque por las noches meo desde el balcón.


----------



## Cipoton (4 Ene 2023)

el precio de la vivienda, la gente paga ingente cantidad de dinero por una vivienda normal pero alejada de la chusma


----------



## Gorgona (4 Ene 2023)

Existen varias señales sutiles que pueden indicar si un barrio es bueno o malo:


*Seguridad*: Un barrio seguro es menos propenso a tener delincuencia y violencia. Algunas señales de que un barrio es seguro son la presencia de cámaras de seguridad, iluminación adecuada y patrullas de policía.
*Mantenimiento*: Un barrio bien mantenido es una señal de que los habitantes se preocupan por su vecindario y que hay una comunidad activa. Busque casas bien cuidadas, calles limpias y parques bien cuidados.
*Tiendas y servicios*: La presencia de tiendas y servicios convenientes, como supermercados, farmacias y bancos, puede ser una señal de que un barrio es bueno. Esto también puede indicar una mayor demanda de bienes y servicios, lo que puede ser una señal de una economía sólida.
*Transporte*: El acceso a una red de transporte eficiente puede ser una señal de que un barrio es bueno, ya que facilita el acceso a trabajos, escuelas y otras actividades importantes.
*Comunidad*: Un barrio con una comunidad activa y unida es más probable que sea un lugar seguro y agradable. Busque señales de actividades comunitarias, como eventos de vecindario o grupos de discusión.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (4 Ene 2023)

Bueno: tiendas pijoteras de cosas innecesarias en la vida.

Significa que ahí sobra el dinero y la gente gasta en gilipolleces.


Malo: locutorios, discotecas para panchitos, mezquitas, iglesias evangelistas, casas de apuestas, tiendas de reparación de zapatos, o de reparación de electrodomésticos.


----------



## pandillero (4 Ene 2023)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> En el barrio donde me crié tengo localizadas dos esquinas en diferentes puntos donde siempre había un gitano. No el mismo, iban cambiando, pero siempre había uno.
> 
> Si ves un tío con malas pintas ahí parado y pasas al día siguiente y está el mismo tío u otro parecido, es que venden droga o están vigilando.



Aguadores se llamaban en los 80s. Dar el agua era avisar de que venía la policía, gritaban ¡agua, agua!


----------



## pandillero (4 Ene 2023)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> *Ver a un etniano bajando cuesta abajo un mueble en un patinete.*


----------



## skan (4 Ene 2023)

Las lavanderías a veces están en barrios turísticos.


----------



## skan (4 Ene 2023)

Calles sucias.
Edificios derruidos.
Sospechosos merodeando.
Buzones reventados.
Gordas en chándal o pijama.
Que no haya mujeres en la calle ni en los bares.
Mujeres con velo.
Música reggaeton a toda hostia.
Cercanía a polígonos industriales, autopistas, vías de tren...


----------



## Mas Pauer (4 Ene 2023)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Muchos yonkis por la calle.
> Locales vacíos a punta pala.
> Gente haciendo la compra en pijama como algo muy común ( mi barrio).
> Ver a alguno pegando golpes en cristales de un local cerrado.
> ...



Bueno: Hay una cafetería Greiba, un hotel Carlton, un monumento de Espartero...

Malo: se habla Urdu por la calle, cada cierto tiempo sale en las noticias que han detenido a un lider de los gordos de la religión de paz, hay muchos clanes y no son escoceses.


----------



## Eremita (4 Ene 2023)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Lo veo y subo la apuesta:
> 
> Yo recuerdo los 80, cuando los tres hermanos Peiró de Canillejas se metieron en la droga, y creo recordar que uno de ellos apareció decapitado en la vía del tren.
> Había yonkis en todos los portales, los padres los echaban de casa y ellos llamaban a todos los telefonillos a llorar a los vecinos para que les abrieran y así llegar a aporrear la puerta de la casa.
> ...



Que recuerdos. En la Avenida de Guadalajara vi como atropellaron un yonki, voló por los aires y se levantó renqueando un poco. Cómo los grandes benefactores de la humanidad alojados en los focos, intentaban dotar de electricidad gratis a la ciudad usando las conexiones a las farolas, no había iluminación y los yonkis tampoco se esmeraban mucho al cruzar.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (4 Ene 2023)

Grafritis, principal decorado de la degradacion

Flores en los balcones: barrio bueno


----------



## Sonico (4 Ene 2023)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Difícil huir si justamente vives en el portal de al lado del locutorio



Te acompaño en el sentimiento.


----------



## Sonico (4 Ene 2023)

Paquitochocolat dijo:


> Las zapatillas colgando significa que un chaval se ha ido a casa sin ellas,de toda la vida



Claro que sí. Que mal pensados.


----------



## Sonico (4 Ene 2023)

Crancovia dijo:


> Chándals y batas, mal asunto



Chanclas y Cangrejeras... ¡Huye!


----------



## FatalFary (4 Ene 2023)

Barberías con esto en la entrada, malo:


----------



## Sonico (4 Ene 2023)

Ginko dijo:


> En México son comunes también, y aquí no hay moros, o muy muy pocos.
> 
> Tampoco sé exactamente qué sentido, si alguno, tienen.



Seguro que algún sentido tienen.
Lo de que hay pocos moros me cuadra más.
En mi zona aparecieron cuando estaban empezando a poner locutorios, venta de drogas etc. Una vez esto es suyo ya no he vuelto a verlas.
Aunque sabe Dios... o Alá.


----------



## Sonico (4 Ene 2023)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Doy fe de esto, todos los barrios chungos de Valencia tienen uno.



Te aseguro que no es casualidad.
Los que han financiado todo esto, también han financiado a LYCAMOBILE o al revés.


----------



## fxno (4 Ene 2023)

Kalevala dijo:


> Mira quien esta en el parque:
> abuelos = bueno
> menas = malo
> yonkis = lo peor



yonkis vs menas... dificil eleccion


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (4 Ene 2023)

Jack Jarrod dijo:


> Si abunda este modelo de coche:
> 
> _
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315018
> _​Mejor mudarse a Minas Morgul.



Me parece que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que cuesta un M3 E30 en ese estado...


----------



## supercuernos (4 Ene 2023)

Si Hay mujeres de 30-40 que estan buenas, es barrio bueno.


----------



## rulifu (4 Ene 2023)

Vais a morir de racismo


----------



## euriborfree (4 Ene 2023)

FatalFary dijo:


> Barberías con esto en la entrada, malo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315470



Las nuevas barberias de moda estan poniendo los "barber pole", no me sirve

Para mi el signo inequivoco es la presencia de grafitis, porque significa que en la zona hay impunidad para pintarrajear, cuanto mas elaborado mas impunidad hay para el grafitero callejero que puede dedicarle un rato a dilapidar recursos en una pared ajena.

A partir de eso, si dispones de 5 minutos de impunidad para pintar una pared, dispones de esos mismos 5 minutos para robar un coche o cualquier otra maldad, a partir de ahi el estado de maltrato del mobiliario urbano y estado de suciedad de las calles son otro detalle a considerar, porque significa que las autoridades pasan olimpicamente de la zona, su mantenimiento y por ende de su seguridad.


----------



## Archimanguina (4 Ene 2023)

Akira. dijo:


>



Fin del hilo


----------



## Sonico (4 Ene 2023)

FatalFary dijo:


> Barberías con esto en la entrada, malo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315470



¡Ostras! Tienes razón. 
La morisma acaba de abrir un nuevo centro de esquilado para alérgicos al jamón serrano en mi calle y han puesto eso...


----------



## FatalFary (4 Ene 2023)

euriborfree dijo:


> Las nuevas barberias de moda estan poniendo los "barber pole", no me sirve
> 
> Para mi el signo inequivoco es la presencia de grafitis, porque significa que en la zona hay impunidad para pintarrajear, cuanto mas elaborado mas impunidad hay para el grafitero callejero que puede dedicarle un rato a dilapidad recursos en una pared ajena.
> 
> A partir de eso, si dispones de 5 minutos de impunidad para pintar una pared, dispones de esos mismos 5 minutos para robar un coche o cualquier otra maldad, a partir de ahi el estado de maltrato del mobiliario urbano y estado de suciedad de las calles



Todas las barberías que conozco con eso en la entrada son regentadas por dominicanos. No me preguntes por qué, supongo que tendrá relación con los colores de su bandera.


----------



## Sonico (4 Ene 2023)

euriborfree dijo:


> Las nuevas barberias de moda estan poniendo los "barber pole", no me sirve



Pero ese símbolo lo pone la morisma.
Doy Fe.
Es como los locutorios. ¿Hay locutorios que no son de la morisma? Pues sí, pero se ha convertido en una señal de advertencia a infieles y me temo que este símbolo lo ha escogido la morisma por toda Eurabia.
Que Alá me castigue si me equivoco.


----------



## Sonico (4 Ene 2023)

FatalFary dijo:


> Todas las barberías que conozco con eso en la entrada son regentadas por dominicanos. No me preguntes por qué, supongo que tendrá relación con los colores de su bandera.



Pues ni idea. Aqui en la provincia de Granada las nuevas que abren con ese símbolo son de alérgicos al jamón serrano.
A saber.


----------



## Sonico (4 Ene 2023)

Archimanguina dijo:


> Fin del hilo



Ahí falta lo de "Envío de dinero".


----------



## Archimanguina (4 Ene 2023)

Mierdas de perro en la acera, si hay mierdas de perro en la acera, vives en un batrio de (vecinos) de mierda.


----------



## Sonico (4 Ene 2023)

fxno dijo:


> yonkis vs menas... no es dificil eleccion



Susto o muerte.
Casi prefiero yonkis.


----------



## Sonico (4 Ene 2023)

euriborfree dijo:


> Las nuevas barberias de moda estan poniendo los "barber pole", no me sirve
> 
> Para mi el signo inequivoco es la presencia de grafitis, porque significa que en la zona hay impunidad para pintarrajear, cuanto mas elaborado mas impunidad hay para el grafitero callejero que puede dedicarle un rato a dilapidad recursos en una pared ajena.
> 
> A partir de eso, si dispones de 5 minutos de impunidad para pintar una pared, dispones de esos mismos 5 minutos para robar un coche o cualquier otra maldad, a partir de ahi el estado de maltrato del mobiliario urbano y estado de suciedad de las calles



Donde vivo, cero grafitis. Dos mezquitas y un Centro "cultural" islámico. Varios locutorios, carnicerias halal y badulakes morunos.
Pero mejor no vengas.
Violaciones, robos, ocupación de casas, droga, putas...









Detenido en Ventas de Zafarraya un agresor sexual reincidente


El individuo, que ya cometió un acto similar en Loja, ha sido arrestado por una presunta violación a una joven en la Nochevieja de 2020. La Policía Nacional ha detenido a un varón, que ya ha ingresado en prisión por orden judicial, como presunto autor de la agresión sexual sufrida por una jov...




www.alhama.com


----------



## euriborfree (4 Ene 2023)

FatalFary dijo:


> Todas las barberías que conozco con eso en la entrada son regentadas por dominicanos. No me preguntes por qué, supongo que tendrá relación con los colores de su bandera.



sera porque vives en una zona donde abunde eso.

Donde yo vivo, a pesar de ser un barrio pusieron una barberia "hipster", (no muy hipster, pero bien decorada) carpinteria metalica lacada en negro, vinilo hipster en el escaparate, mobiliario nuevo y no podia faltar el barber pole, lastima que el barrio no de para mucho y duraron año y medio.

Cerca hay otra peluqueria, regentada por un español, cortes de pelo a 7 euros, local pequeño, limpio y su 'barber pole' en la puerta, simplemente es un clasico de la profesion, si te mueves en una zona donde montan peluquerias los inmigrantes pues es normal que tengas esa vision, pero esta condicionada a tu experiencia personal, no porque sea un negocio de inmigrantes, sino porque es una zona de mayor presencia de inmigrantes


----------



## serie de netflix (4 Ene 2023)

Sonico dijo:


> Pero ese símbolo lo pone la morisma.
> Doy Fe.
> Es como los locutorios. ¿Hay locutorios que no son de la morisma? Pues sí, pero se ha convertido en una señal de advertencia a infieles y me temo que este símbolo lo ha escogido la morisma por toda Eurabia.
> Que Alá me castigue si me equivoco.



lo que era la tipica peluqueria de paki de 6€ el corte super cutre ahora es eso en version "vintage" cuidando mas la imagen

negociete pal blanqueo sano asi canta menos


----------



## Sonico (4 Ene 2023)

serie de netflix dijo:


> lo que era la tipica peluqueria de paki de 6€ el corte super cutre ahora es eso en version "vintage" cuidando mas la imagen
> 
> negociete pal blanqueo sano asi canta menos



Toralmente.
Los que han abierto el centro de esquilado donde vivo, tienen cochazos y se están comprando locales, casas, tierras y cortar el pelo no da para tanto.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## foreromatic2000 (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Ene 2023)

MILFs por la calle=Barrio bueno

A los 20 años es fácil que una mujer tenga buen físico, a los 40-50 prácticamente sólo las de clase media-alta (buena genética, vida sana, gimnasio, buena comida, retoques estéticos, etc)


----------



## Hulagu (4 Ene 2023)

Gente foreando en Burbuja en Cibercafés....MALOOOOOOO...


----------



## Termes (4 Ene 2023)

Efectivamente basta con ver el tipo de negocio a pie de calle _(locutorio, apuestas y bar de nacionalidad definida y no generalista)_, aunque hay barrios residenciales _(los que no viven en él lo llamarán dormitorios)_ sin apenas bajos con una gran calidad de vida si lo que uno tiene es familia. Hoy todo llega online.

Un detalle de la calidad de vida de un barrio suele ser* mirar la edad de la gente*. Si no hay jubilados y parece que todo el mundo está entre los 20 y 50 años es porque ese sitio no aporta calidad de vida y la gente cuando puede se larga. Sea por precios, por clima, multiculturalidad...
Pero que haya mucha gente mayor no indica por ende que sea la hostia, puede que no haya curro y sea un estercolero, pero si no hay mayores... por algo es.

Otro detalle pero este no lo he encontrado en el INE es saber el nivel formativo del barrio vía estudios, sí he encontrado nacionaldad, sexo, votos en elecciones,...


----------



## euriborfree (4 Ene 2023)

Sonico dijo:


> Toralmente.
> Los que han abierto el centro de esquilado donde vivo, tienen cochazos y se están comprando locales, casas, tierras y cortar el pelo no da para tanto.



Perdone, pero se ha colado en el quote, yo no he dicho eso, ha sido otro forero


----------



## Sonico (4 Ene 2023)

euriborfree dijo:


> Perdone, pero se ha colado en el quote, yo no he dicho eso, ha sido otro forero



Sí, me he dado cuenta.
Te iba a citar y luego cité al otro forero y parece que se quedó la cabecera del post.
Perdón. Creo que lo arreglé.
Me tengo que llevar gafas para la vista cansada pero me resisto..
Espero sea un atenuante ante el juez


----------



## serie de netflix (4 Ene 2023)

Sonico dijo:


> Toralmente.
> Los que han abierto el centro de esquilado donde vivo, tienen cochazos y se están comprando locales, casas, tierras y cortar el pelo no da para tanto.



todo es blanqueo

a esos los hijos de la gran puta de hacienda, los picoletos, etc... no iran a preguntarles nada no...

son unos hijos de la gran puta pais de mierda

eso si para lo que les conviene si aplican esa logica


----------



## Sonico (4 Ene 2023)

serie de netflix dijo:


> todo es blanqueo
> 
> a esos los hijos de la gran puta de hacienda, los picoletos, etc... no iran a preguntarles nada no...
> 
> ...



Es impotencia ya lo que siente uno.


----------



## el mensa (4 Ene 2023)

Sonico dijo:


> Son aguadores. En cada entrada hay uno.
> Suelen estar conectados por Telegram a "La Comunidad" o con el pinganillo en la oreja para avisar de que hay policía o alguno con pinta de secreta.



Los gorrillas y algunos indigentes también hacen de "aguadores", mucho ojo con eso. Muchas veces son de la misma mafia los rebuscadores de contenedores, indigentes, descuideros, gorrillas aparcacoches y algún piso de putas, teniendo un "coordinador" que de normal pasa como indigente pero habla con todos (lo he visto en persona). Provenientes todos de Rumanía y alrededores, por cierto. Ejemplo de lo que digo: zona Juan Llorens, en Valencia.


----------



## Hermann Hoth (4 Ene 2023)

Locutorios, chinos, bazares, peluquerías de moros, casas de apuestas, bares paco con sacabarrigas bebiendo botes de amstel a las 8 de la mañana = malo.


----------



## el mensa (4 Ene 2023)

El Fenomeno dijo:


> Cuando la ropa esta colgando dando a la calle. Suele indicar que no hay balcones, ergo, que los pisos son muy baratos. Sacad conclusiones ( no siempre válido, pero generalizando si).



Antaño ver pocos aires acondicionados y puestos de cualquier manera también. 

Por cierto, me estoy riendo bastante con el hilo.


----------



## Alan__ (4 Ene 2023)

Mucho marron barrio malo. No te compliques.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Ene 2023)

Gente tomando cervezas a las 10-12 de la mañana


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Ene 2023)

Barrio malo=Ausencia casi total de consultas privadas de médicos, de despachos de abogados, asesorías, estudios de arquitectura, etc.


----------



## el mensa (4 Ene 2023)

ApartapeloS dijo:


> Mierda de perro en las aceras



Y pitbulls, muchos pitbulls everywere...


----------



## Sonico (4 Ene 2023)

el mensa dijo:


> Los gorrillas y algunos indigentes también hacen de "aguadores", mucho ojo con eso. Muchas veces son de la misma mafia los rebuscadores de contenedores, indigentes, descuideros, gorrillas aparcacoches y algún piso de putas, teniendo un "coordinador" que de normal pasa como indigente pero habla con todos (lo he visto en persona). Provenientes todos de Rumanía y alrededores, por cierto. Ejemplo de lo que digo: zona Juan Llorens, en Valencia.



Sí cierto
Yo vivo en zona islamizada y es la morisma la que controla a la policía y no al revés.
Pero en barrios de "la hernia" como La Palmilla de Málaga, son ellos.


----------



## Turilly (4 Ene 2023)

Lo han comentado otros foreros: la clave es ver jubilados que bajan a tomarse el café en el bar, van a comprar la barra de pan en el horno y terminan de charla con el zapatero/mecánico/instalador....

Vamos, cualquier barrio de los ochenta.

Edit: hace mucho q la inmigracion del barrio sean de europa del este y asiáticos. Gente currante, respetuosa y que va a lo suyo.


----------



## el mensa (4 Ene 2023)

pandillero dijo:


>



Lo subo, el burro o la mula asomándose por un balcón. En ciudades grandes no pasa pero por los alrededores de Valencia en ciudades dormitorio si, lo he visto.


----------



## McLovin (4 Ene 2023)

cortijero92 dijo:


> En Alemania lo tienes, con 47000km y por solo 27000 eurillos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[/QUOTE]

Lo sé, pero es un precio burbujeado a tope. 27.000 € un Calibra del 92 es una locura, he llegado ver alguno hace poco más de 1 año (antes de la locura con los precios de los coches usados) por menos de 20, también es verdad que este alemán tiene muy pocos kilómetros y parece que está de serie, todo original sin añadidos horteras de paleto de extrarradio. Y los otros dos anuncios son el ejemplo de lo que decía en mi anterior mensaje: ambos están macarrizados con llantas y alerones, habrán pasado por las manos de 20 canis, ni me molesto. Además esos dos no son el Turbo 4x4.


----------



## yimi (4 Ene 2023)

Sonico dijo:


> A mí siempre me intrigó lo de las zapatillas colgando de los cables del tendido eléctrico a la entrada de un barrio o un pueblo.
> Siempre se especuló que era por la droga peto tengo otras teorías en las que intervienen los moros, la islamización y las mezquitas... Ahí lo dejo
> Todos seguro que recordáis las deportivas colgando en los cables de la luz o el teléfono
> 
> Respecto a lo que dices, en cuanto en un barrio veas un locutorio de LYCAMOBILE huye con todas tus fuerzas y no mires atrás.





Ginko dijo:


> En México son comunes también, y aquí no hay moros, o muy muy pocos.
> 
> Tampoco sé exactamente qué sentido, si alguno, tienen.



Hay muchos artículos sobre el tema y todos dicen más o menos lo mismo. 



zapatillas colgando de cables - Buscar con Google


----------



## Sonico (4 Ene 2023)

yimi dijo:


> Hay muchos artículos sobre el tema y todos dicen más o menos lo mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> zapatillas colgando de cables - Buscar con Google



Para nada llevan "toda la vida ahí".
¿Para decir que se vende droga en esa población o barrio? Menuda tonteria, en todos los barrios hay droga.
Total, he desactivado el bloqueador de anuncios para nada


----------



## Ballenero37 (4 Ene 2023)

Malo dnd hah kebabs, etnianos, musulmanes, suciedad, pisos muy viejos sin arreglar, locutorios, grafitis, coches de policia con rejas o medidas de seguridas adicionales a las usuales, aceras pequeñas con olor a orina y barrios con dejadez en general.
Buenos dnd hay seguridad privada para que no entren indeseables.
Decentes serian todos los barrios no incluidos en los anteriores.


----------



## LuismarpIe (4 Ene 2023)

gente comentando en el grupo de facebook del barrio que a su madre octogenaria la han atracado a la salida del mercadona en la calle principal a las 12 del mediodía: malo.


----------



## siroco (4 Ene 2023)

bueno


----------



## LuismarpIe (4 Ene 2023)

Creo que fue Moneo el que dijo "para saber si en una ciudad las cosas van bien, busca andamios. Donde hay pasta siempre hay muchos andamios" y es la puta verdad. Vas a NY y cada dos por tres ves un edificio remodelando fachada, limpiando, cambiando algo... y todo con andamios. Vas a Buenos Aires y no ves un andamio o un contenedor de escombro de obra en toda la ciudad.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (4 Ene 2023)

Peluquería canina, al lado gimnasio que pone "fitness", yoga, pilates; eléctrico o híbrido aparcado delante: barrio con pasta, les sale el dinero por las orejas. Hay panchis (siempre hay) pero van andando hacia algún sitio, con una taleguina al hombro, tienen curro.

Panchis parados en la calle bebiendo birras en lata de 1/2 litro (jamás he visto a nadie con empleo bebiendo de esas latas): huir. Creo que la lata de medio litro se inventó para no tener que mirar nada más en el barrio.


----------



## Karma bueno (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Catalinius (4 Ene 2023)

locutorios peor asunto


----------



## CliffUnger2 (4 Ene 2023)

Tonto_de_Forocoches dijo:


>



¿Fotos de otros países? Deberías de añadirte "Y Burbuja" en tu Nick.


----------



## Catalinius (4 Ene 2023)

Gimnasios varios y al lado Mac Donals y Burguer Kins....los unos alimentan a los otros en un sin fin de clientes fijos y eternos...sería un barrio o manzana de coworking?


----------



## LuismarpIe (4 Ene 2023)

Pepitacus Habilis dijo:


> Peluquería canina, al lado gimnasio que pone "fitness", yoga, pilates; eléctrico o híbrido aparcado delante: barrio con pasta, les sale el dinero por las orejas. Hay panchis (siempre hay) pero van andando hacia algún sitio, con una taleguina al hombro, tienen curro.
> 
> Panchis parados en la calle bebiendo birras en lata de 1/2 litro (jamás he visto a nadie con empleo bebiendo de esas latas): huir. Creo que la lata de medio litro se inventó para no tener que mirar nada más en el barrio.



Cayennes pasando la noche en la puta calle: barrio top.

Eso solo lo he visto en Pozuelo.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Ene 2023)

Farmacias de muchísima facturación: barrio de clase media-baja o lumpen 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Ene 2023)

Viejas de barrio bueno compran el Hola
Viejas de barrio malo compran el Pronto 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DVD1975 (4 Ene 2023)

21creciente dijo:


> visto en forocoches
> 
> empiezo yo
> 
> ...



La vestimenta.


----------



## serie de netflix (4 Ene 2023)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Barrio malo=Ausencia casi total de consultas privadas de médicos, de despachos de abogados, asesorías, estudios de arquitectura, etc.



yo se no pocos barrios pacodemierda malos y tienen sus sitios chic de reformas, gestorias/despachos/abogados/asesores, etc...

aunque bueno tambien digo que barrios aun mas malos ya no tienen eso

los ejemplos que te digo son los tipicos barrios obreros pacomierda con cierto % de inmis y otro cierto % de lumpen autoctono


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Ene 2023)

serie de netflix dijo:


> yo se no pocos barrios pacodemierda malos y tienen sus sitios chic de reformas, gestorias/despachos/abogados/asesores, etc...
> 
> aunque bueno tambien digo que barrios aun mas malos ya no tienen eso
> 
> los ejemplos que te digo son los tipicos barrios obreros pacomierda con cierto % de inmis y otro cierto % de lumpen autoctono



Pero muy pocos, además suele ser de gente que empieza 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## serie de netflix (4 Ene 2023)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Pero muy pocos, además suele ser de gente que empieza
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



donde digo son negocios que llevan buen tiempo

mira hoy he ido a una gestora a hacer un tramite y s'ha colao a traicion una de esas vendiendo flores (voluntad) y la tia rayando la he despachado rapido XD


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Ene 2023)

serie de netflix dijo:


> donde digo son negocios que llevan buen tiempo
> 
> mira hoy he ido a una gestora a hacer un tramite y s'ha colao a traicion una de esas vendiendo flores (voluntad) y la tia rayando la he despachado rapido XD



Yo sólo he visto esos negocios en barrios de cúrrela donde haya facilidad para aparcar 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Cipote descapullao (4 Ene 2023)

EL SAPO BUFO dijo:


> Lo veo y subo la apuesta:
> 
> Yo recuerdo los 80, cuando los tres hermanos Peiró de Canillejas se metieron en la droga, y creo recordar que uno de ellos apareció decapitado en la vía del tren.
> Había yonkis en todos los portales, los padres los echaban de casa y ellos llamaban a todos los telefonillos a llorar a los vecinos para que les abrieran y así llegar a aporrear la puerta de la casa.
> ...



De esa época era también el Quiñones, otro yonki que andaba dando el palo donde podía y sus padres lo dejaron por imposible. Hubo unos vecinos hartos de él que una noche lo dejaron encadenado y en pelotas a una farola hasta el día siguiente.


----------



## InvasorStalker2002 (4 Ene 2023)

Si hay mezquitas muy bueno no creo que sea


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

lamoffj dijo:


> Malo ver cualquier persona por la calle que no sea española o europea occidental blanca.



Tenemos ganador, con esto ya podemos cerrar el hilo.


----------



## bullish consensus (4 Ene 2023)

Bloques colmenas con ventanas pequeñitas y terrazas cerradas con aluminio gris.
Strong advise!!!


----------



## Tigershark (4 Ene 2023)

El silencio por la noche los sietes días de la semana.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Wojakmanuel (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Tigershark (4 Ene 2023)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Creo que fue Moneo el que dijo "para saber si en una ciudad las cosas van bien, busca andamios. Donde hay pasta siempre hay muchos andamios" y es la puta verdad. Vas a NY y cada dos por tres ves un edificio remodelando fachada, limpiando, cambiando algo... y todo con andamios. Vas a Buenos Aires y no ves un andamio o un contenedor de escombro de obra en toda la ciudad.



No es por llevar la contraria pero los andamios de nueva york es porque las fachadas de los edifcios tienen peligro de desprendimiento y no se puede llevar a cabo reformas por cuestiones monetarias.

Aquí hablan de ello.









¿Por qué hay tantos andamios en Nueva York?


El arquitecto y tuitero Jesús Manuel Verástegui Sánchez nos cuenta en Twitter por qué la ciudad de los rascacielos es también la de los andamios.




www.traveler.es


----------



## XRL (4 Ene 2023)

Archibald dijo:


> El mejor indicativo es mirar los resultados electorales y elegir las zonas donde peores resultados saque la PSOE. Eso hice yo cuando compré en Montecarmelo y luego ahora cuando nos hemos adquirido nuestra segunda vivienda en Boadilla.



por si no lo sabías los moronegros se mueven a las zonas de pasta a robar

aquí en valencia llevan manifestaciones por esto mismo

la mierda que vive en los barrios obreros se mueven a los chalets-urbanizaciones a entrar en casas y robar a los chortinos


----------



## XRL (4 Ene 2023)

barrios buenos donde hay ricos

barrios malo donde no hay ricos porque aparte de gente normal aunque pobre está lleno de basura humana delincuente

ya está


----------



## skan (5 Ene 2023)

Colchones en la calle.
Restos de bicis robadas encadenadas a las farolas.


----------



## Scire (5 Ene 2023)

Los perros.

Si ves que pasean perros de raza pequeños o medianos, buen barrio.
Si pasean chuchos o perros grandes de pelea, barrio degradado


----------



## PEPEYE (5 Ene 2023)

Una vez me comentaron que en un pueblo pequeño de Aragon, algo menos de mil habitantes , y en el que el bando se daba por altavozes cuando alguien sospechoso estaba por el pueblo sonaba por la megafonia una famosa rumba compuesta sobre 1970


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (5 Ene 2023)

Actualizo: Amanecer y ver varias furgonetas con los cristales rotos por intentos de robo.


----------



## midelburgo (5 Ene 2023)

Hay que saber mirar el futuro. Un barrio lleno de gente mayor, obrera, nacidos en España, trabajadora de toda la vida y muy tranquilo, es malo.

En 10 años, los abuelos se moriran o se iran a una residencia, sus pisos no valen gran cosa porque tienen muchos años y siempre fueron de calidades bajas, no tienen garajes e incluso pueden ser del yugo y flechas. Puede que sus pisos los hereden sus nietos ninis que no saben hacer la O con un canuto. Resultado: el barrio se llena de todo aquel que no puede conseguir alojamiento en otro sitio. Anda que no hay barrios que dan un vuelco en tan solo 5 años.


----------



## serie de netflix (5 Ene 2023)

midelburgo dijo:


> Hay que saber mirar el futuro. Un barrio lleno de gente mayor, obrera, nacidos en España, trabajadora de toda la vida y muy tranquilo, es malo.
> 
> En 10 años, los abuelos se moriran o se iran a una residencia, sus pisos no valen gran cosa porque tienen muchos años y siempre fueron de calidades bajas, no tienen garajes e incluso pueden ser del yugo y flechas. Puede que sus pisos los hereden sus nietos ninis que no saben hacer la O con un canuto. Resultado: el barrio se llena de todo aquel que no puede conseguir alojamiento en otro sitio. Anda que no hay barrios que dan un vuelco en tan solo 5 años.



estos barrios tambien huir

los barrios de abuelos e inmis

abuelos que van cayendo y son reemplazados por inmis

como dices, a futuros = barrio de inmis

ademas suelen ser viviendas de poca calidad y avanzada vida util


----------



## Paquito Jeffers (5 Ene 2023)

Compares una señal malísima de mal barrio es donde hay multitud de negocios de bares de comida dominicana y pubs donde se reúnan los trinitarios , los DDP y las perrapvtas dominicanas qillos , los q seáis de Madrid de la zona de cuatro caminos y pueblo nuevo estaréis asta la polla de aguantar todo eso


----------



## Soundblaster (5 Ene 2023)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


>



no mezcles a loa chinos con los otros grupos,no se ajusta a la realidad.


----------



## HvK (5 Ene 2023)

Para ser concretos y bajando a la tierrra, y por si a alguien de fuera le interesa, en lo que más conozco, o sea Zarabuela, abstenerse de los barrios Torrero, las Fuentes, Oliver, Valdefierro, Delicias, la Paz, zona Conde Aranda por supuesto, el Gancho y la Magdalena, y en general de toda la Margen Izquierda menos del Actur. En todos esos barrios hay panchitos, etnianos, moros, y moronegros y mierdas de perro y moscas a paladas.


----------



## Soundblaster (5 Ene 2023)

que poco mundo teneis:

barrio malo: con rejas en las ventanas de los bajos
barrio malisimo: rejas en las ventanas de los primeros

bonus track: agujeros de bala en kioskos o churreria


----------



## Oteador (5 Ene 2023)

Guardias de seguridad en supermercados
Muchos carteles y pegatinas de organizaciones de extrema izquierda
Grafitis
Barrotes en los bajos


----------



## Wojakmanuel (5 Ene 2023)

Soundblaster dijo:


> no mezcles a loa chinos con los otros grupos,no se ajusta a la realidad.



Que abra un chino en tu calle es síntoma de decadencia y cutrez.






















La gente bien no compra en el chino


----------



## comprador de afecto (5 Ene 2023)

HvK dijo:


> Para ser concretos y bajando a la tierrra, y por si a alguien de fuera le interesa, en lo que más conozco, o sea Zarabuela, abstenerse de los barrios Torrero, las Fuentes, Oliver, Valdefierro, Delicias, la Paz, zona Conde Aranda por supuesto, el Gancho y la Magdalena, y en general de toda la Margen Izquierda menos del Actur. En todos esos barrios hay panchitos, etnianos, moros, y moronegros y mierdas de perro y moscas a paladas.



Es como la Palmilla de Málaga.
A veces hay cambios a mejor. En esa ciudad existía un barrio con mala fama y degradado llamado El Bulto, pero hoy en día está totalmente cambiado y todas esas casas feas las han tirado y en su lugar hay buenas edificaciones y hasta un hotel de lujo.


----------



## Soundblaster (5 Ene 2023)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> Que abra un chino en tu calle es síntoma de decadencia y cutrez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El chino es como el arroz, coge el sabor de lo que le rodea.


----------



## eufor (5 Ene 2023)

21creciente dijo:


> *Poned señales sutiles de que un barrio es bueno o malo*



Bueno o malo ....para qué?????



Covid Bryant dijo:


> Si viven moronegros no es buen barrio.



Es buen barrio para que te roben y comprar hachis...


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (6 Ene 2023)

En mi pueblo ya hay varios moros. Estoy deseando largarme a mi parcela


----------



## Wojakmanuel (6 Ene 2023)

Soundblaster dijo:


> El chino es como el arroz, coge el sabor de lo que le rodea.



Cuento chino


----------



## Palimpsesto. (6 Ene 2023)

Más quw un síntoma de barrio decadente ahi va uno de sociedad decadente.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## nraheston (6 Ene 2023)

lamoffj dijo:


> Malo ver cualquier persona por la calle que no sea española o europea occidental blanca.



Haría una excepción si la persona es asiática oriental. Yo me siento más seguro viendo a 50 chinos juntos que a una sola mujer con el trapito en la cabeza o a un europeo occidental blanco con pinta de etarra


Kalevala dijo:


> Mira quien esta en el parque:
> abuelos = bueno
> menas = malo
> yonkis = lo peor



Para mí, los menas son peores que los yonkis


----------



## lamoffj (6 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Haría una excepción si la persona es asiática oriental. Yo me siento más seguro viendo a 50 chinos juntos que a una sola mujer con el trapito en la cabeza o a un europeo occidental blanco con pinta de etarra
> 
> Para mí, los menas son peores que los yonkis



Pero los chinos son unos guarros de cuidado. El otro día estuve por Usera y sí, se come de puta madre y van a su rollo sin meterse con nadie, pero tienen las calles que da asco verlas 

Japoneses hay muy pocos en Expaña pero desde luego que los admitiría.


----------



## nraheston (6 Ene 2023)

Soundblaster dijo:


> no mezcles a loa chinos con los otros grupos,no se ajusta a la realidad.



En este caso se refiere a las tiendas de lo mediocre pero barato y hecho en China.
Yo no tengo miedo viendo chinos, pero nunca he pisado una tienda o bazar chino, prefiero comprar cosas españolas producidas aquí, en la medida de lo posible.
Tampoco he ido nunca a un mercadillo al aire libre.
Los únicos artículos similares al top manta que he comprado son los de VOX:








El ‘top manta’ de Vox: hace negocio con sus artículos en la calle sin la licencia de venta ambulante


Desde hace años se nutre de esta vía de financiación: la instalación de mesas informativas en la que expone merchandising para su venta directa.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Limón (6 Ene 2023)

Colegios públicos de moronegrada, tiendas compro oro, fruterías de pakis..


----------



## Castellano (6 Ene 2023)

Hernianas en bata de guatiné y zapatillas de andar por casa con la bolsa del pan por la calle, MALO


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (6 Ene 2023)

Sedes de la Psoe, PP, Podemos y mierda nacionalista...cuidado, alta delincuencia y malversadores de fondos públicos.


----------



## lefebre (6 Ene 2023)

Pablem0s dijo:


> He vivido toda mi infancia y adolescencia, hasta hace 15 años, a cuatro calles de distancia y se podía vivir y salir de noche sin ningún problema. Ahora cada vez que voy y veo la fauna que hay sencillamente alucino. El 85% de la gente de ese barrio, que fue el mío, es sudaca, y la inseguridad es total.
> 
> Los barrios no son buenos o malos per se, sino que van mutando en base a la jungla que habita en ellos.
> 
> Lo que no me entra en la cabeza es cómo se pueden permitir los alquileres de dicha zona, que de los 1000 pavetes no bajan. IMV manda, imagino.



Pagan 1000 de alquiler, pero realquilan por habitaciones y salen a 300 cada uno.


----------



## Demi Grante (6 Ene 2023)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> En los tres primeros mensajes se resume bastante bien el contenido del hilo.
> 
> Añadiría algún detalle que he visto en algún barrio sospechoso: algún moro en la esquina "fichando", aparentemente parado, ahí... estático... sin hacer nada, sólo observando... sin saber qué esta haciendo ahí exactamente.
> 
> La experiencia me dice que al poco eso ha derivado en coche robado, chortina asaltada, chortino fostiado y asaltado, tienda robada, o casa robada u okupada.




Discrepo parcialmente. Lavandería, locutorio y local de apuestas están en el barrio de mi ex, que es un sitio de los sitios con más pijos de la provincia. Lo que ocurre ahí es que es un punto de tránsito donde se unen varias líneas de autobús (mucho movimiento de estudiantes y trabajadores) y está una zona comercial. 

Es cierto que se en ese punto se reunía gentuza todas las tardes tomando cerveza y fumando porros delante del todo a 100, los chavales del insti y la gentuza variopinta, pero solo de paso. En general es un barrio bueno, sin vandalismo ni delincuencia.

Pd: también hay un Kebab por la zona.


----------



## Redwill (6 Ene 2023)

Willvanperez dijo:


> que tus vecinos vistan uniformes de mercadona
> Que tu vecino sea taxista o segurata
> Que veas parejitas gayolas de la mano
> Gentuza con tatuajes



Lo de taxista lo puedes borrar por que si es taxista pero con la licencia pagada tu conoces un trabajador pobre que se saque 30 euros en 15 minutos de trabajo y tiene en propiedad algo que mañana lo vende por 150K minimo? Te puedes hacer una idea en una poblacion costera llevando turistas a hoteles lo que sacan los pesetos, si algunos ni trabajan subrogan la licencia es eso un vecino pobre? Comprendo que no es el presidente del BBVA... pero pobre de barrio chungo en España un peseto?

Y los trabajadores del mercadona tampoco cobran salirios minimos precisamente pero bueno.

No es por rajar pero tu has visto los tatuajes de tio chungo que lleva la gente con pasta? Ya no es un indicador de pobreza, ni llevar la ropa rota, es mas cuesta el doble unos vaqueros rotos y parcheados.


----------



## sepultada en guano (6 Ene 2023)

21creciente dijo:


> visto en forocoches
> 
> empiezo yo
> 
> ...



A) Sex-shops con suelos de terrazo.
B) Tugurios fétidos con tres bragas arrugadas en el escaparate y rotulados como "Lencería Banessa"


----------



## aron01 (6 Ene 2023)

Kalevala dijo:


> Mira quien esta en el parque:
> abuelos = bueno
> menas = malo
> yonkis = lo peor



Añade en malo a gitanos, negros, latinos y guiris mochileros.


----------

